# 2010 Outback 312Bh (Updated)



## Horndog (Mar 7, 2010)

This beautiful camper has been well-maintained. Purchased new and has been stored indoors since time of purchase. Camper is smoke free and like new. Asking $18,900.00. We are located in Northwest Indiana. Please click on the following URL for the pictures: http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/vpeoples11/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------

